# أحاول إيجاد حلول لهذا الامتحان



## widou (26 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم

أحاول إيجاد حلول لهذا الامتحان -


انا بحاجة الى مساعدة


----------



## widou (26 يناير 2016)

.!!!1


----------



## طارق البخاري (27 يناير 2016)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

الحقيقة أنها أسئلة ممتعة ورائعة جداً ولكنها تحتاج لمهندس عنده فهم قوي في مجال هندسة الأنفاق والفتحات الأرضية.

عذراً


----------



## widou (27 يناير 2016)

أشكرك على الإجابة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## البيت المثالى (3 مارس 2016)

الله يوفقك اخى الكريم :4:


----------

